# Nice Badges



## GTs58 (Mar 4, 2017)

But I folded and was out of the game during the end.

Anyone have some stencils for redoing the red?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-O-S-SCHWINN-HEAD-BADGE-SUPER-SPORT-SET-OF-TWO-/112294255387?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=M0BOAs2KgcNRnnL2Pd48vRmT1Sc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 5, 2017)

These certainly have increased in value. I bought about 5 of them about 10 years ago on ebay. I think I paid $6 - $7 apiece for them.
IIRC, I was the only bidder on them.


----------

